# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Nueva Zelanda: integración en la industria apícola

## Polinizaciones

*La millonaria industria apícola neozelandesa ha dado los primeros pasos hacia la formación de una organización única que represente a todos los actores de la industria.*El sector apícola actualmente está representado por dos organizaciones desde el año 2002: la National Beekeepers Association of New Zealand (NBA) y el Federated Farmers Bee Industry Group (FFBees) que reúne a 800 miembros.John Hartnell, president del Bee Indusry Group, señaló que existe un fuerte apoyo dentro del sector para la formación de una organización que vuelva a agrupar a todos los apicultores: una entidad que pueda incluir a todos los actores dentro de la industria, desde los apicultores hasta los exportadores y las empresas de suministros. Si se forma este cuerpo único tendría una membresía superior a 4.800 miembros.El presidente de la National Beekeepers Association, Ricki Leahy, también se refirió al tema en la Asamblea anual reconociendo claramente el valor de la unidad con otros líderes y la formación de un solo organismo que represente a la industria: Es importante que los distintos integrantes de la cadena productiva como son los apicultores comerciales, los hobbistas, los exportadores, los envasadores y los investigadores puedan conversar con un representante único, señaló Leahy.La industria apícola neozelandesa hoy no es la misma del 2000. Es un negocio completamente distinto y la industria necesita cambiar rápidamente para reflejar esta situación a través del establecimiento de una entidad. Es muy importante para nuestra industria alcanzar el respeto que necesita para operar en el mundo comercial, agregó Hartnell.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias  Temas similares: Australia: industria apícola en crisis Nueva Zelanda: desarrollan nueva instrumento para analizar la miel de manuka Nueva Zelanda: aumentan los precios de la miel y la cantidad de abejas Artículo: Esparragueros peruanos esperan que Nueva Zelanda autorice ingreso del producto II Feria Nacional de Integración de Productores Agroindustriales (Trujillo)

----------

